# WWII question...



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

*Wwii*

Operation Bertram- they built decoy oil pipelines, used jeeps disguised as tanks and tanks disguised as supply trucks to deceive Rommel.


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

There are so many people with such a depth of knowledge about such a variety of things here on AT. Nice to know, if you're stumped someone can usually help you out. sure enough you were right! Thanks. I just read all about it. Pretty crafty stuff! thanks, again...


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

I read a book last year about a special US Army group that was charged specifically with deceiving German forces during WWII. I believe the title was "Ghost Army." Sorry, it was a library book, and I don't recall the exact title or author. 

One of the members was the designer Bill Blass. All of the other members were set designers, artists, etc. that put their skills to use creating false units, and covering real unit's movements, to keep the German Army guessing what was going on.

The unit operated deceptions in England prior to D-Day, and again on the continent from D-Day until May, '45. It was pretty interesting what they did and how they did it.


----------

